# milton spillway?



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

anyone ever get any action down there... what did you catch? heard a few different things from a few different people


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

It's a great spot to fish, but it has a bad reputation because all of the snagging that goes on. I've seen more tickets wrote there then anywhere. A jig and minnow has landed me plenty of nice eyes, perch, crappie, and white bass there and I fish there regularly.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

cool man im about to hit it up tomorrow and i dont think ive ever went down there before. jig and minnow with a bobber or just casting?


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

fish420 said:


> cool man im about to hit it up tomorrow and i dont think ive ever went down there before. jig and minnow with a bobber or just casting?


casting. I may be there this evening, depending how much of this drywall I get sanded. If not will be there in the morning for sure.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

do you park in the lot right behind the dam? ive been wanting to try that spillway, just haven't gotten there yet


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

yeah there is a trail that goes down to the water.. its a little hike


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

I went yesterday evening and the water is low. Seen a few white bass and a couple small eyes caught. It was my first time there ever that I didnt see any walleye snagged and kept. That new sign on the gate must be doing some good


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm here as I type this there is nothing being caught and 9 guys here so don't waste your time yet


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Not happening yet. Need rain 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

100% chance of rain today and tonight. Their calling for 3/4". That should bring the water levels up


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

i went and checked it out yesterday afternoon but it was packed there had to be 6 people fishing within 100 yards. not for me. i ended up just chillin on the shore by the baitshop off of 534. didnt catch anything but saw one guy with a nice walleye, and another pair with a big catfish. also saw a big dead musky on shore by the dam. had to be a 30 pounder when it was alive. it was a nice day to get out. first of many.


----------



## 56-johnson (Feb 25, 2013)

t.stuller said:


> I went yesterday evening and the water is low. Seen a few white bass and a couple small eyes caught. It was my first time there ever that I didnt see any walleye snagged and kept. That new sign on the gate must be doing some good


can you still get in. the gate had a new lock on it last year.could not get in.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Gate was wide open Sunday. One flood gate also.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

gate was wide open but who knows for how long, they like to lock it up so you have to walk through the woods..


----------



## dbyrnesr (Mar 12, 2013)

Gate is open unless the terrorism threat rises or they are working on the dam. I fished there 3 of the last 6 days. Yesterday, they decreased outflow from the dam. They are refilling Milton. Bite is extremely slow for all species. Yellow Perch was hot, but has significantly dropped off the last week. A few small walleye (cigars) were caught yesterday, largest was 7". Not worth a trip there if you have anywhere producing. River level is so low, every cast brings either a snag, or a pound of algae. Fortunes will change with an increase in temperature and outflow. For those interested.. Do not snag here, all legal anglers here are recording snaggers and calling Tom Frank, ODNR Mahoning County. Do not climb on the dam wings. The fine has increased from 175.00 to 900.00 this year. ODNR is heavily patrolling this year. They are serious.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

dbyrnesr said:


> For those interested.. Do not snag here, all legal anglers here are recording snaggers and calling Tom Frank, ODNR Mahoning County. Do not climb on the dam wings. The fine has increased from 175.00 to 900.00 this year. ODNR is heavily patrolling this year. They are serious.


Glad to hear this. I've called 1800poacher a couple times down there.


----------



## dbyrnesr (Mar 12, 2013)

T. Stuller:
Next time try calling Tom Frank directly. His number is 330-245-3038. If he doesn't show up right away, someone else will.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

dbyrnesr said:


> T. Stuller:
> Next time try calling Tom Frank directly. His number is 330-245-3038. If he doesn't show up right away, someone else will.


saved his number , thanks!


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

dbyrnesr said:


> The fine has increased from 175.00 to 900.00 this year. ODNR is heavily patrolling this year. They are serious.


its about time


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok here's the thing about snagging bring a fish by the tail belly or top of the head it's snagging. But just people are using a vibe doesn't mean there snagging. I know no one said it but a fish will hit a vibe. I just wanted to get this out before anyone starts saying it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

I use vibes down there every year when the walleye start running i have had my share of snagging fish down there but i have also had my share of catching fish in the mouth with the vibe. If you snag it THROW IT BACK its that simple. Good luck fishing this year everybody.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Milton snagging thread 2013! Love it



> If you snag it THROW IT BACK its that simple.


Exactly, not a hard concept.

I've actually heard stories(may have read it on here also?) of people keeping fish(caught in the mouth legally) and got fined, or at least questioned of snagging because of marks on the fish either from natural causes or from people snagging and releasing them. I release 99% of the fish I catch throughout the year anyways, but for the people who do keep their fish just please release the foul hooked ones! Like I said earlier, not a hard concept. It's not hard to actually get a fish to bite, no need to intentionally snag and keep the snagged ones. Oh and those people who keep the foul hooked fish probably are the same people who leave their hook/lure/bait containers, line, and other trash laying around, but thats another thread......


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Every year I read this argument, the snaggers are so obvious. They won't stop. snagging is unethical but they don't care till they get ticketed. If the hook is outside the mouth it's snagged 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

fishinnick said:


> I've actually heard stories(may have read it on here also?) of people keeping fish(caught in the mouth legally) and got fined, or at least questioned of snagging because of marks on the fish either from natural causes or from people snagging and releasing them.


That does happen. I've pulled some out with god aweful cuts on them, and threw them back for fear of getting fined or losing my fishing privileges. I simply use a single hook or jighead. I know vibes are an effective walleye lure, but theres a time and place, and thats definately not the place for any treble hooks period. I would be in favor a hook regulation there (like berlin dam and maumee river).


----------



## dbyrnesr (Mar 12, 2013)

For the past few years, Tom Frank has tried to get ODNR to change the rules to mirror those of the Mahoning below Berlin to no avail. He also would like a prohibition to night fishing between April 1-March 1. They have difficulty seeing if someone is snagging at night. Catching Walleye isn't all that difficult. If someone is intentionally snagging, they shouldn't be fishing. Pea brains that will do whatever it takes to go home with fish, are the reason that we have to have rules. I have even seen them using a cast net. I've had enough, and that is why I am helping ODNR. These people need to be fined and jailed.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Are the fish at the Milton spillway even ok to eat? I know people do, but I grew up in Leavittsburg fishing at the falls and my dad always told me they were not ok to eat.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Out of all the eyes I've caught there I only kept two, and I'm still alive and well. I personally don't plan on keeping any more there(just not the biggest fan of cleaning and eating fish, along with the water quality) but as long as you're not eating them everyday then you should be ok. Most of the keeper sized eyes caught there are kept, so I'm sure its ok.

Put it this way, people keep them around Warren and Youngsown, so you should survive eating a fish below Milton which is way upstream.


----------



## dbyrnesr (Mar 12, 2013)

This area is one of the few in Ohio that has no warning on consumption on gamefish. All bottom feeding fish have advisories. ODNR does suggest that you eat no more than 1 pound per person, per month from all waters in the state. Generally, gamefish caught above the spillway in Leavittsburg is considered safe. I keep only Walleye and Perch from below the dam, but just about any species you can think of can be caught here.


----------



## dbyrnesr (Mar 12, 2013)

They decreased the outflow even more. Very shallow now. Not much going on there.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Are the perch hitting


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dbyrnesr (Mar 12, 2013)

Took home 15 large perch yesterday. Would have probably limited out, but the howling wind made it extremely difficult.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

You take the perch down at the spillway

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dbyrnesr (Mar 12, 2013)

I keep perch and walleye at the spillway.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

No eyes? What's the water look level look like???

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dbyrnesr (Mar 12, 2013)

Outflow is at 40cfs. Very low water level. Still filling Milton.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

IMO the walleye from milton taste very different from lake erie walleye. Infact the lake milton and spillway walleye are not worth keeping when compared to Erie walleye. They just have a after taste. Everyone at a fish fry once could tell the difference between the 2 lakes fish.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

The walleye in Milton are horrible, don't even fish there. It isn't worth it. Go to Erie or somewhere in PA. Berlin and west branch walleye taste like carp to. Don't waste your time those places either..........the perch and crappie taste terrible to. hell, all the lakes in northeast ohio suck!


----------



## dbyrnesr (Mar 12, 2013)

Nothing wrong with Milton walleye or perch. Same water as Berlin. Water quality tests prove this out. Some of the best fishing lakes in Ohio are in the northeast.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah i'm with driftfish!! Lol, don't even bother!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

driftfish101 said:


> The walleye in Milton are horrible, don't even fish there. It isn't worth it. Go to Erie or somewhere in PA. Berlin and west branch walleye taste like carp to. Don't waste your time those places either..........the perch and crappie taste terrible to. hell, all the lakes in northeast ohio suck!


`BAWHAHAHAH NOW THATS FUNNY  

i have fished them for years


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

LOL.. 

<sarcasm> Yes, stay away from Milton, WB, and Berlin..the fishing is terrible and the taste is worse! <end sarcasm>

The less pressure the better I say!


----------



## fishinguy (Feb 27, 2013)

dbyrnesr said:


> For the past few years, Tom Frank has tried to get ODNR to change the rules to mirror those of the Mahoning below Berlin to no avail. He also would like a prohibition to night fishing between April 1-March 1. They have difficulty seeing if someone is snagging at night. Catching Walleye isn't all that difficult. If someone is intentionally snagging, they shouldn't be fishing. Pea brains that will do whatever it takes to go home with fish, are the reason that we have to have rules. I have even seen them using a cast net. I've had enough, and that is why I am helping ODNR. These people need to be fined and jailed.


http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_maumee.aspx
Looks like that has been changed. Single hooks only.


----------



## dbyrnesr (Mar 12, 2013)

Read closely. Mahoning river from Berlin dam to lake Milton. Rule does not apply after Milton dam.


----------



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

What kind of jigs are used down there? Thinking of making the trip out tomarrow!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dbyrnesr (Mar 12, 2013)

Depends on what you are fishing for. Current is pretty strong right now. Minimum weight would probably be 3/8 oz. close to the dam. Smaller as you move downstream. My son caught a small (26") muskoe today, I caught about 20 perch. 12 were decent keepers. 1 11" walleye.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

I was they're from 3:30-5:30, I saw two decent walleye caught, one snagged on top of the head, lipped like it but and the back Set of trebles hooked the head
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

anyone that says those fish taste bad can just not fish there.. thats one less line to crowd my fishing spots and the whole lake for that matter. go find a lake where the fish taste "better"


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

What are the perch hitting on down there? Just a jig and twister? And are you having luck up farther closer to the discharge, or down stream more? 

I've always had luck with small eyes down there... Never with perch though!


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

.......ever hear of sarcasm???? geez some people are pretty thick on here.


----------



## dbyrnesr (Mar 12, 2013)

Perch are hitting on minnows. We were fishing in the chutes on the east side, chutes on that side are closed. Split shot, slip bobber and snelled hook. Just off bottom. They are also downstream on east side in front of the little cove in front of the golf course.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

are the walleyes in the spillway yet


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yep they are there caught a couple Saturday


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

when they are there you will catch 50 in a few hours...


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Little fish n low water. Fishing somewhere else this weekend 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

driftfish101 said:


> The walleye in Milton are horrible, don't even fish there. It isn't worth it. Go to Erie or somewhere in PA. Berlin and west branch walleye taste like carp to. Don't waste your time those places either..........the perch and crappie taste terrible to. hell, all the lakes in northeast ohio suck!


Ha ha ........ I agree, should stear clear of those lakes for sure


----------

